# Shower Thoughts



## squeezablysoft (Mar 29, 2019)

Shower thought: If I'm either being really loud or really quiet I'm prolly busy (well, really quiet could be I'm sleeping, but sleep IS an important activity that I don't want to be interrupted during, so it kinda still counts as a type of "busy"), but if I'm just making a moderate amount of noise, I could still be busy but there's a pretty good chance I'm just chilling.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 4, 2019)

Shower Thoughts: they stopped making my favorite face wash.. is there an underground facial cleanser black market? Can I find another? Will my face fall off? Why did they stop making it?


----------



## landshark (Apr 4, 2019)

Shower thought: I’m so sore right now. I wish this was a giant soaker tub with jets.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 4, 2019)

Shower thought: if I ever find love again, I'm going to need a bigger shower!


----------



## Killexia (Apr 6, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> Shower Thoughts: they stopped making my favorite face wash.. is there an underground facial cleanser black market? Can I find another? Will my face fall off? Why did they stop making it?


I have used Lemongrass Spa products for the last year or more and I love them. I use their entire skincare line and have found my oily skin is balanced and evenly toned. They're online where you can order, but the company is set up where you have a consultant who goes to a hostess's home and has a party to sell the product. I have used almost everything they sell and I haven't been disappointed yet. I would recommend you check out their cleansers. Not to mention their scrubs and lotions and foot spa stuff....sigh....


----------



## Killexia (Apr 6, 2019)

Shower thought: I wonder what my lemon chiffon cake is going to taste like.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 3, 2019)

In most houses today, the living room is actually the least lived-in room.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 3, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Shower thought: if I ever find love again, I'm going to need a bigger shower!View attachment 132134



That's a fine looking shower but yeah it does look like a bit of a tight squeeze for two ample occupants.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 3, 2019)

Killexia said:


> I have used Lemongrass Spa products for the last year or more and I love them. I use their entire skincare line and have found my oily skin is balanced and evenly toned. They're online where you can order, but the company is set up where you have a consultant who goes to a hostess's home and has a party to sell the product. I have used almost everything they sell and I haven't been disappointed yet. I would recommend you check out their cleansers. Not to mention their scrubs and lotions and foot spa stuff....sigh....



I miss the old Jergens Cherry Almond body wash. You can get the lotion and hand soap but the body wash I remember is nowhere to be found.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 4, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> That's a fine looking shower but yeah it does look like a bit of a tight squeeze for two ample occupants.


But it would be a helluva lot of fun trying to make it work!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 4, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> I miss the old Jergens Cherry Almond body wash. You can get the lotion and hand soap but the body wash I remember is nowhere to be found.


I L-O-V-E that scent on a woman's body!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 4, 2019)

Shower thought: Why does my shower keep getting smaller and smaller?


----------



## bubba350 (Jun 4, 2019)

Looking for a big shower check out the MGM grand in Detroit.
It can easily fit two very very large people.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Shower thought.
Are girls with big butts happy that they have a big butt now that big butts are in fashion?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 19, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> Shower thought.
> Are girls with big butts happy that they have a big butt now that big butts are in fashion?


I've been wondering this same thing! I would love to have a round table discussion with a group of 40-60 year old women on this subject. They will remember vividly having a big butt was a detriment in certain segments of society (and most certainly in the fashion world). As far back as the mid-90's, some women were doing all they could to minimize the size of their rears. Oh, how the tables have turned! Now, you have many of those same tiny rump women getting butt injections, butt implants, wearing padded panties, or sticking Pampers in their pants to give the illusion of having a nicer butt. 

I know that what's fashionable is cyclical; it comes and goes out of style. But I hope that having an ample rear NEVER goes out of style again. 
*In truth, it's ALWAYS been in style for me!*


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

Shower thought: why is a carrot more orange than an orange?


----------



## Emmy (Jun 19, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Shower thought: why is a carrot more orange than an orange?


mind......blown


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

Emmy said:


> mind......blown



Such mysteries may never be explained...

Shower thought: why don't _grape_fruits grow on vines, and does that explain why I couldn't make them into gigantic raisins with my food dehydrator?


----------



## Shotha (Jun 19, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Shower thought: why is a carrot more orange than an orange?



Underlying this question is the curiosity, as to why the colour should be named after the fruit and not the vegetable, which is obviously more deserving in terms of mere intensity of colour. I think that the answer is simply that the fruit has a more elegant sounding name than the vegetable does. I can hardly imagine live television coverage of a royal event, in which the commentator says, "And Kate Middleton has just arrived and she's wearing an eye-catching carrot gown..."


----------



## Emmy (Jun 19, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> Shower thought.
> Are girls with big butts happy that they have a big butt now that big butts are in fashion?


id


wrenchboy said:


> Shower thought.
> Are girls with big butts happy that they have a big butt now that big butts are in fashion?


theyve been in fashion since fat bottomed girls


----------



## landshark (Jun 19, 2019)

Emmy said:


> id
> 
> theyve been in fashion since fat bottomed girls



Fat bottom girls is my wife’s ring tone!


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 20, 2019)

A carrot gown. Hmmm....wouldn't that be more of Lady Gaga thing?


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 20, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> A carrot gown. Hmmm....wouldn't that be more of Lady Gaga thing?


<giggle> so very true


----------



## Shotha (Jun 20, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> A carrot gown. Hmmm....wouldn't that be more of Lady Gaga thing?



Reductio ad absurdum. "Carrot" doesn't make a very good colour name.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 20, 2019)

This is what we do with carrots in New Zealand.


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2019)

Shotha said:


> Underlying this question is the curiosity, as to why the colour should be named after the fruit and not the vegetable, which is obviously more deserving in terms of mere intensity of colour.



From what I understand the colour came first. The romans had lemons as their only citrus fruit originaly, but when they became regulars at the eastern end of the Mediterranean they foind that people there had something similar but sweeter that they really liked. Being not so creative with language they called it an "orange lemon" eventually the second word dropped off, and it is still called an orange throughout much of Europe (orange, orangen, naranja, laranjas, etc). Although variants of 'appelsiner' in scandanavia, and of 'pomarance' in east/central Europe.


----------



## Fantasist (Jun 20, 2019)

Shower thought: Wish I was taking a bath...stupid tiny bathtub...actually not so tiny, but still too tiny. Sigh. Just wanna soak comfortably, with wiggle room.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 20, 2019)

Tad said:


> From what I understand the colour came first. The romans had lemons as their only citrus fruit originaly, but when they became regulars at the eastern end of the Mediterranean they foind that people there had something similar but sweeter that they really liked. Being not so creative with language they called it an "orange lemon" eventually the second word dropped off, and it is still called an orange throughout much of Europe (orange, orangen, naranja, laranjas, etc). Although variants of 'appelsiner' in scandanavia, and of 'pomarance' in east/central Europe.





Here's the entry for orange in etymonline. It's more or less my take on the etymology. The fruit came before the colour. I didn't know that the first usage of the word to describe colour was in the 1540's.

orange (n.)

c. 1300, in reference to the fruit, from Old French orange, orenge (12c., Modern French orange), from Medieval Latin pomum de orenge, from Italian arancia, originally narancia (Venetian naranza), alteration of Arabic naranj, from Persian narang, from Sanskrit naranga-s "orange tree," a word of uncertain origin.

Not used as a color word until 1540s (colors similar to modern orange in Middle English might be called citrine or saffron). Loss of initial n- probably is due to confusion with definite article (as in une narange, una narancia), but perhaps also influence of French or "gold." The name of the town of Orange in France (see Orangemen) perhaps was deformed by the name of the fruit. Orange juice is attested from 1723.

The tree's original range probably was northern India. The Persian orange, grown widely in southern Europe after its introduction in Italy 11c., was bitter; sweet oranges were brought to Europe 15c. from India by Portuguese traders and quickly displaced the bitter variety, but only Modern Greek still seems to distinguish the bitter (nerantzi) from the sweet (portokali"Portuguese") orange.

Portuguese, Spanish, Arab, and Dutch sailors planted citrus trees along trade routes to prevent scurvy. On his second voyage in 1493, Christopher Columbus brought the seeds of oranges, lemons and citrons to Haiti and the Caribbean. Introduced in Florida (along with lemons) in 1513 by Spanish explorer Juan Ponce de Leon. Introduced to Hawaii 1792.


And here is the Wikipedia entry on its etymology, which talks of othe words for the fruit in Scandinavia and Eastern Europe.


The word _orange_ derives from the Sanskrit word for "orange tree" (_नारङ्ग nāraṅga_), which in turn derives from a Dravidian root word (from _நரந்தம் narandam_ which refers to Bitter orange in Tamil).[27] The Sanskrit word reached European languages through Persian نارنگ (_nārang_) and its Arabic derivative نارنج (_nāranj_).

The word entered Late Middle English in the fourteenth century via Old French _orenge_ (in the phrase _pomme d'orenge_).[28] The French word, in turn, comes from Old Provençal _auranja_, based on Arabic _nāranj_.[27] In several languages, the initial _n_ present in earlier forms of the word dropped off because it may have been mistaken as part of an indefinite article ending in an _n_ sound—in French, for example, _une norenge_ may have been heard as _une orenge_. This linguistic change is called juncture loss. The color was named after the fruit,[29] and the first recorded use of _orange_ as a color name in English was in 1512.[30][31]
A closeup of an orange blossom
As Portuguese merchants were presumably the first to introduce the sweet orange to some regions of Europe, in several modern Indo-European languages the fruit has been named after them. Some examples are Albanian portokall, Bulgarian портокал (_portokal_), Greek πορτοκάλι (_portokali_), Macedonian _portokal_, Persian پرتقال (_porteghal_), Turkish portakal and Romanian portocală.[32][33] Related names can be found in other languages, such as Arabic البرتقال (_bourtouqal_), Georgian ფორთოხალი (_pʰortʰoxali_) and Amharic _birtukan_.[32] Also, in some of the Italian regional languages (e.g. Neapolitan), an orange is _portogallo_ or _purtuallo_, literally "(the) Portuguese (one)", in contrast to the Italian _arancia_.

In other Indo-European languages, the words for _orange_ allude to the eastern origin of the fruit and can be translated literally as "apple from China". Some examples are German _Apfelsine_ (alternative name for _Orange_ and common in northern Germany), Dutch _appelsien_ and _sinaasappel_, Swedish _apelsin_, Russian _апельсин_ (_apelsin_) and Norwegian _appelsin_.[33] A similar case is Puerto Rican Spanish _china_.[34][35]

Various Slavic languages use the variants _pomaranč_ (Slovak), _pomeranč_ (Czech), _pomaranča_ (Slovene), and _pomarańcza_ (Polish), all from Old French _pomme d'orenge_.[36][37]


And let's not forget about the Greek family in My Big Fat Greek Wedding, whose name was Portokali meaning the colour orange with the stress on the last syllable as opposed to portokali the fruit with the stress on the next to last syllable.


----------



## Tad (Jun 21, 2019)

Hunh. I can't remember where i read the bit about the romans, but apparently it was wrong.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 21, 2019)

Oranges and Greeks - 2 favorite issues that make me want to contribute... 

While it is indeed the case that Modern Greek still regularly differentiates between bitter oranges (nerantzi) and sweet oranges (portokáli) different words still exist in other languages, too. In French there is "bigarade" next to orange amère - or in German "Pomeranze" instead of Bitterorange.
This tell us 2 things: Words for things that iare not very common simply go out of use. When was the last time anyone saw a bitter orange in a supermarket around here? In Greece, many families still have nerantzies - plural of the trees - in their yards because of their fragrant blossoms.
And you can always count on English being a particularly limited language when it comes to culinary matters .....

The family in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" by the way is called "Portokalos" - "os" simply being one of the common endings for Greek surnames. Like -opoulos, -idis, - akis, -as, -is or -oglou - which most often also give away which region the name originated in.
When the movie came out, I actually thought "Portokalos" was a fake, made up name - because a surname deriving from a lay word for an object is highly unusual. But during the recent local elections I came across a mayor candidate of the name in a suburb of Athens - so unusual as it may be, there seem to be existing cases.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 21, 2019)

agouderia said:


> The family in "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" by the way is called "Portokalos" - "os" simply being one of the common endings for Greek surnames.



Thank you, Agouderia. I wondered if I had got the comment about the Greek surname right, as an unexpected interruption made me run out of time, so that I could not check my facts. I think that a second reason why we do not have nerantzies in England, despite there lovely fragrance, is that the climate isn't warm enough to grow them outside.


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 22, 2019)

I recently found this in a stonemason magazine: this is what can be done with a bathroom wall when you're on an unlimited budget.
(I'm now trying to paint this on canvas, which will be hard enough, but imagine doing this as a mosaic.)


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 22, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> I recently found this in a stonemason magazine: this is what can be done with a bathroom wall when you're on an unlimited budget.
> (I'm now trying to paint this on canvas, which will be hard enough, but imagine doing this as a mosaic.)



Wow! I like the style of the tree and the colours of the overall design. Very cool!


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 22, 2019)

Yep, even considering my crappy camera. I believe the artist's name is Gustav Klimt.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 22, 2019)

You guys must be taking really long showers to have some of these very complex thoughts. I’m usually just trying to lather rinse repeate in the right order!


----------



## FleurBleu (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm the same. I never sing in the shower either. I sing most everywhere outside of showers


----------



## Shotha (Jun 22, 2019)

agouderia said:


> In Greece, many families still have nerantzies - plural of the trees - in their yards because of their fragrant blossoms.



I now find that, thanks to climate change, citrus fruits are cultivated in the UK. Including sweet oranges and bitter oranges. We use the latter for making marmelade.

With all this talk about nerantzies, I can't get this little Greek song out of my head:-


----------



## Shotha (Jun 22, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> You guys must be taking really long showers to have some of these very complex thoughts. I’m usually just trying to lather rinse repeate in the right order!



The shower is for me like Archimedes' bathtub. It inspires me with solutions to all of the problems that I can't solve anywhere else.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 22, 2019)

Shotha said:


> With all this talk about nerantzies, I can't get this little Greek song out of my head:-




I can never understand, why Nana Mouskouri of all Greek singers rose to such fame everywhere else in Europe. From my perspective, there are quite a few who have better voices and more interesting song sujets and lyrics.

To give you an idea and stick to this theme of discussion:



One of Greece's best chansonettes of the last few decades, Charis Alexiou, with her song "Vissino kai Nerantzi" - Black sour cherries and bitter oranges.

Bitter orange marmelade though, always reminds me of Paddington ....

That said, I think there also is a different, underlying issue of bitter oranges - and other bitter fruits and vegetables - going out of fashion in mass consumption. They are difficult to prepare - finding the right balance between toning down the bitterness while maintaining the character. And the food industry definitely contributed to the extensive dissemination of all sweet and mild tastes, adding sugar even to products where one would never do it when cooking it from scratch.

And no, these are all not shower thoughts - I'm a quick shower person, too. But I certainly think along such lines, develop ideas and solutions when swimming, so also water related....


----------



## Shotha (Jun 22, 2019)

agouderia said:


> One of Greece's best chansonettes of the last few decades, Charis Alexiou, with her song "Vissino kai Nerantzi" - Black sour cherries and bitter oranges.



Thank for this song, which mentions, bitter oranges. I've added it to my favourites. I think that Nana's ability to sing in other European languages and that her timing was right brought her international celebrity. Other Greek singers sing more interesting songs. I listen to them most of the time. The thing that I find very difficult with Nana is her indistinct pronunciation, as I'm not a native Greek speaker. (I listen to Greek music most of the time.)

Bitter and sour fruits and vegetables are getting hard to find here and the taste is hidden with sugar. As I have a dry mouth, I like bitterness and sourness, because they make food easier to eat. So, it makes gaining a lot easier. And I sing Greek songs in the shower.


----------



## Emmy (Jul 2, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> You guys must be taking really long showers to have some of these very complex thoughts. I’m usually just trying to lather rinse repeate in the right order!


getting out of the shower n realizing you didnt wash out the conditioner -.-


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

Emmy said:


> getting out of the shower n realizing you didnt wash out the conditioner -.-



I've done that with shampoo. LOL! XD I've also "finished" showering and then realized I never washed my hair. lol


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

Shower thoughts: I forgot to wash my hair again! Am I getting Alzheimer's?


----------



## Emmy (Jul 2, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I've done that with shampoo. LOL! XD I've also "finished" showering and then realized I never washed my hair. lol


time for you to discover dry shampoo!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 2, 2019)

Emmy said:


> time for you to discover dry shampoo!



Nah, I always keep my hair shaved very short, so I just use bar soap! lol


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 3, 2019)

Emmy said:


> getting out of the shower n realizing you didnt wash out the conditioner -.-


Yup - guilty, and also I’m one that has embraced dry shampoo. I have purple hair that fades quickly with washing! And damn dry shampoo can give a girl volume! B


----------



## FleurBleu (Jul 3, 2019)

Did you guys know That rye flour mixed with water makes an excellent shampoo? Just make sure it's homogeneous and then massage that paste into your scalp. It's amazing for people with allergies or dandruff because it cleans your hair thoroughly and you will not have a bad reaction.

The only bad experience I had was the fear I lived through when I realized at the airport that a 2-week supply of rye flour closely resembles something they could arrest me for! Fortunately, however, dogs aren't trained to sniff out flour. Vacation went over as planned


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 3, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> You guys must be taking really long showers to have some of these very complex thoughts. I’m usually just trying to lather rinse repeate in the right order!


If I could find waterproof paper, a laptop, or notebook computer, I could solve all the ills of the world in the shower. Some of my best ideas occur when the hot water is cascading down my body, the steam fogs up the glass, and the scent manly body wash permeates the air. Some of my best stories were sparked in the shower. Things would be even more interesting if I had someone to bounce ideas (and other things) off while pruning up and getting squeaky clean.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 9, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> Did you guys know That rye flour mixed with water makes an excellent shampoo? Just make sure it's homogeneous and then massage that paste into your scalp. It's amazing for people with allergies or dandruff because it cleans your hair thoroughly and you will not have a bad reaction.
> 
> The only bad experience I had was the fear I lived through when I realized at the airport that a 2-week supply of rye flour closely resembles something they could arrest me for! Fortunately, however, dogs aren't trained to sniff out flour. Vacation went over as planned



LOL! Yeah, that might be something to explain at security! "It's rye flour! Honest! I'd bake a loaf of rye bread to prove it, but I've got a plane to catch!" lol  That's an interesting shampoo alternative I had never heard of before though! I keep my hair very short, so that just might be something I might try! Thanks!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Oct 3, 2020)

Fatness is hot because your whole body is basically made of boobs.


----------



## GeeseHoward (Oct 3, 2020)

Shower thought: "I can't keep my eyes from the girl who has me enamoured?"


----------



## squeezablysoft (Oct 4, 2020)

The whole year of 2020 has been like that weird alternate dimension feeling of the holidays where you're stuck with your family and nobody knows/cares what time/day of the week it is and it's considered perfectly acceptable to eat 12 pounds of fudge and a whole baked ham, wear sweatpants everyday and fight strangers to the death at the store. Except instead of festive it's frightening and everyone's fighting over toilet paper and hand sanitizer instead of toys and electronics.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 5, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> You guys must be taking really long showers to have some of these very complex thoughts. I’m usually just trying to lather rinse repeate in the right order!


I keep waiting for someone to show up to do my back but I just get all pruney waiting.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 5, 2020)

Take those beautiful dove wings and squeeze me!


----------



## Joker (Oct 7, 2020)

I don't take showers I take baths. That said If I wanted a thought in the shower it would never come to me relaxing like I do in my non rushed way of living.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 7, 2020)

Having a shower or a bath brings on that Heureka moment.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank goodness I have a shower chair! It's a big one meant for huge bodies plus I have another one to plop my belly up on for easier wash! My belly is getting too heavy to lift! It's worth the struggle!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 23, 2020)

Next project for the house is to remodel my shower with a big, sturdy bench. Something that can handle a lot of weight, not just my own (if you know what I mean).


----------



## wrenchboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Shower thought 
Does Edgar Winter schedule his annual mortgage payment in November for the royalty payment for Frankenstein?


----------



## wrenchboy (Nov 2, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Next project for the house is to remodel my shower with a big, sturdy bench. Something that can handle a lot of weight, not just my own (if you know what I mean).



Wanting to share it with Deanna?


----------



## Barrett (Nov 2, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Next project for the house is to remodel my shower with a big, sturdy bench. Something that can handle a lot of weight, not just my own (if you know what I mean).


I would love a bench like that in my stall.
I could also use a wider opening door these days.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 2, 2020)

I bench is a must. T=You have to be able to soap up real good without feeling so exhausted and it is a must to do your lower legs and feet Real good!


----------



## Munchausen (Dec 4, 2020)

Having recently remodeled a building, adding a bathroom with a small shower stall, I totally agree with those who've posted before me. Absolutely don't skimp on the shower in your house. It's hard to have nice, in-depth shower thoughts when you look around and can't help but think, "Damn. Should've done this different."

Shower thought: Getting my name out there as a photographer is damn difficult as an introvert during a pandemic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

My basement shower has a bench, but due to the insanity of the original owner, the bench was not properly covered with the plastic mat that insures that all water goes down the drain. Heavy humans cracked the grout of the bench and it became a leaky mildew problem for me. I've ripped out all the tile work.. and I'm still stuck at overthinking and over planning how I'm going to save the best shower in the house. I want to keep the bench.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 22, 2020)

If you have enough water pressure you can do those big overhead rain shower ....
Here our water pressure does not have capacity but these days a type is sold that manages to improvise.
But is not the real thing like if one compares to hotels.
The mildew, the bleach kills it but open window and ventilate. Do not mix bleach with other things. Same goes for ammonnia, never mix with other things, which I never use. Bleach is seldom I use. But had a little beginning of the m...so used it. Even when using anti-mold builders filler kit slowly it grows ........
Youtube has videos about showers. The site www.bhg.com has lots of shower/bathroom makeovers.
Success with the project.


----------

